# Lanyard vs. Flipline?



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 16, 2006)

What's the usage difference between a lanyard and a flipline?

Here's what I mean:


http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi...ion/co=yes/sf=category/se=188/op=eq/ml=5.html

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## Treeman67 (Jul 16, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> What's the usage difference between a lanyard and a flipline?
> 
> Here's what I mean:
> 
> ...


 hey Dean,
i check your profile , are you software engineer?? why are you so interested about climber gear or do you really wanted be climber. this is not a dream careers, it blood thing that grow in desire into professions into involved in arborist industry once you put foot in as groundperson and not as part time logger..
this profession is not for everyone.you needed some training and /or get educated, this is for your own goods and stay alive.
Treeman67


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 17, 2006)

Because if I stay in my current job without anything else I'm going to go crazy and/or die of a heart attack when I am 50 through lack of exercise. I've been doing tree work for a couple of years now for my neighbors, and I love every second of it, but now I am at the point that I either need a bucket truck or start climbing. So no, I don't need the money, I do it because I like it, and that's a good enough reason for me.

Gonna answer the question now?


----------



## mattmann1972 (Jul 17, 2006)

Flipline doesnt have the gibbs?

If you are going to climb you need to learn to climb W/O hooks. A Lanard/flipline/scarestrap is nessasary to tie in to a tree while you set you new rope position. Keep it simple. Dont get the gear unless you know how to climb W/O them. Learn the basics good saddle, good rope, good instructor!!!!!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 17, 2006)

mattmann1972 said:


> If you are going to climb you need to learn to climb W/O hooks. A Lanard/flipline/scarestrap is nessasary to tie in to a tree while you set you new rope position. Keep it simple. Dont get the gear unless you know how to climb W/O them. Learn the basics good saddle, good rope, good instructor!!!!!


What he said. Learn how to climb spikeless first. Work on trimming, then advance to removals.Start with easy trims, on trees with branches all the way to the ground, where you can trim the deadwood out with a handsaw. Stay tied in, learn to tie a good hitch and how to use it.
Once you are confident and trust hanging on your ropes, then move on to the advanced stuff. Get a copy of the Tree Climbers Companion.
To answer your question, a flip line and lanyard are interchangeable, but typically, a flip line has a steel core or is made of thicker, stiffer line. The idea is that its easier to flip up the back side of the tree. Lanyards like this are more common out west where they climb the really big diameter trees.
For the trees most arborists climb, 11 or 12 mm line is most commonly used.
If you spend some time learning a good hitch, you can set up your lanyard exactly the same as your climbing line. The only difference is length and maybe rope color. 
A good hitch works much better than any of the mechanical ascenders you see in the catalogs. I like the VT, but there are many others that work well. A search of VT should get some good dialog and pictures.


----------



## xtremetrees (Jul 17, 2006)

I really hate being the bearer of bad news but....
Most C.A.'s do spike their trims. In my area I have found that 4 out of 5 do spike their trims its simply alot faster = more profit. Thats why your in business to make money .

I think C.A. will become a voluenteer effort one day because ISA cant police thier own.

Go get certified for marketability. Seems most do.
Then buy a bucket so you can sleep well being a C.A. no spikeing trims.

I have found no benefits in being a C.A. sure I'm listed with the county extension but that a bunch of bolonga. They onlywant free stuff if they call you from there.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 17, 2006)

Flipline, Lanyard, Butt Strap, Buck Strap, Sissy Strap, All the same thing. This is an essential piece of gear for any type of treeclimbing, spikes or otherwise. 
Learn to footlock and you'll be at the top of the tree while xtremelystupid is putting his spikes on.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 17, 2006)

Dean, sorry to sidetrack but I have a lanyard question too. I am thinking of getting a steelcore. I have used them a few times but have never felt completely comfortable with the ascender. Has anyone ever had an ascender fail on a steelcore? And am I correct in thinking a prusik will work on a steelcore instead of an ascender?


----------



## BlueSquirrell (Jul 17, 2006)

*wire core*

hi
yes a prussik will work perfectly on a wire-core, as good as on a rope


----------



## CraneOp1 (Jul 17, 2006)

beowulf343, I work with a guy who uses a ascender that is 10-12 years old on a wire core flip line and has never had a failure. I use 1 as well but mine is new, but use only with braided lanyard. I also use a 12' wire-core with a prusik, it's a 5/8" to large for my ascender, otherwise I would use the ascender.


----------



## RedlineIt (Jul 17, 2006)

DB3D,

What Mike Mass said.

Get a copy of Jeff Jepson's Tree Climber's Companion. Replete with clear illustrations and clearly written instruction, it is ground zero of anyone's climbing career.

And, Beowulf, a prussic will certainly work on a steelcore flip-line, back the prussic up with a Micro-pulley on a swivel snap, and you have one-handed slack adjustment, just like the costly gizmos. That's on Page 38, figure 1 in the Second Edition of Jeff Jepson's Tree Climber's Companion.

I'm not Jeff Jepson's sales agent, nor do I make a penny from the sales of The Tree Climber's Companion, but I hope the message is clear.


RedlineIt

p.s. Thats ISBN 0-615-11290-0
Library of Congress # 00-131772
Publisher can be contacted at: [email protected]


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, that's what I wanted to know. Just wanted to be sure the prusik worked on a steelcore before I bought one. Redline-guess I'll have to pick up a copy of that book-I've never read it but now i am interested in seeing what other ideas it has. Craneop-thanks for the longevity info on ascenders. Still think i'll go with the prusik. Knots have never let me down yet.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Jul 17, 2006)

RedlineIt said:


> DB3D,
> 
> Get a copy of Jeff Jepson's Tree Climber's Companion. Replete with clear illustrations and clearly written instruction, it is ground zero of anyone's climbing career.
> RedlineIt



I ordered that book a few days ago. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## xtremetrees (Jul 17, 2006)

I use a steel core if I carry a chainsaw. 
I got a extra long spikeless landyard -(Climbing rope 20 feet long) and use a prusic and micro pully for one hand operation.
My Gibbs acender did fail after 5 years of abuse. WOW! Best 60 bucks I ever spent. It still works just the spring loaded spring broke. After that I tied a small screamer into a prusic, y aknow that rock climinbg gear size of your finger and flat. I climbed on that for a while then bought another Gibbs.

The belt will require more effort and wont stick to the tree like you want, I know what your thinking, ,for stability, unless you use two of them in conjunction. Belts can be exhausting Ive seen climbers use them effectively but they were always messing with it.

Go with a steel core. Easy to walk around the tree with and added rope burn/cut protection.

Boston why did you weld them accenders to your spikes?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 18, 2006)

Boston why did you weld them accenders to your spikes? 

No need for ascenders X. Not on my spikes or my flipline. I use a 9ft 1/2 in line with a schwabish prussic. For one handed operation I attached a clevis with a twist, got rid of the pully alltogether.

BTW the hooks I have were passed on to me by a great treeman who has passed. I changed the leathers and straps but they are basically the same as they were in the 60's


----------



## jmack (Jul 18, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> Thanks guys, that's what I wanted to know. Just wanted to be sure the prusik worked on a steelcore before I bought one. Redline-guess I'll have to pick up a copy of that book-I've never read it but now i am interested in seeing what other ideas it has. Craneop-thanks for the longevity info on ascenders. Still think i'll go with the prusik. Knots have never let me down yet.


if your downstate you can try my steel i just got one


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks jmack but i'm in western NY. I use prusiks on my lanyards all the time-just wanted to make sure they worked as well on the steelcore. I had never seen anyone use anything other than ascenders on steelcores.


----------

